# Fake Tail ?



## KGolden (Feb 7, 2012)

Can someone explain to me the point of a fake tail ? I've never shown a horse with one but my friends do . I've seen a mare who had such a short tail that when they had put the fake tail in, it hung awkwardly to the side and was OBVIOUS . But what's the point ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

It just gives you the complete picture. I personally think they're silly, and when they aren't put in correctly they just look bad. It's just the trend right now. People like seeing that long full tail in the show ring. It does absolutely nothing to help the horse's performance, they are entirely cosmetic.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I'm with Ink, they look silly! I'm old school and like the QH to have tails no longer than their hocks, makes 'em look better to me. I hate seeing tails drag the ground, not very pretty in my book! But to each their own.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Fake tails are gorgeous. I love them. I get so excited to put it in for breed shows. 

Before:










After:


----------



## DejaVu (Jul 6, 2011)

I agree, if not put in properly, they look ridiculous.

But, when put in how they should be, in the right area, and length, they really finish off your look.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

When I rode in the hunt world I thought the fake tails looked pretty silly but after entering the breed circuit, I have really gotten to where I like a well fitted fake tail. I think it makes a big difference...


----------



## JustAwesome (Jun 22, 2011)

False tails are fantastic when put in correctly.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

There is different weights & attachments with false tails,besides Knowing how to put them in correctly that makes a big difference. Depends on how much tail you has to work with in the first place,to know the size/weight of tail that looks best. The way they attach makes a big difference too, in how they blend with your horses natural tail & how they move.Some move more freely/natural & with your horses own tail.
I personally think they look nice if you use a quality tail & put it in correctly:wink:


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

They look like someone put a broom on the horse's butt. Makes about as much sense as a girl with falsies, or a guy sticking a cucumber in his pants. :shock:


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Don't worry, I got my false eyelashes to match my horse's fake tail. We can sweep the floors together. lol


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

REALLY? Perhaps I have been living under a rock or Im too old school to notice but I have never heard of this! I didn't know things like that would be allowed in shows, especially breed shows where you are exhibiting a certain animals strong points. Isn't it "cheating"?...and I use the term loosely. I don't show horses so I am interested to know.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

lol, it's just artifice. Everybody has a fake tail, just like everybody has a silver saddle, and everybody has a bejeweled rail shirt, etc. etc. The only "performance enhancing" aspect of having a tail is if you get a horse with a higher tail carriage, a little extra weight will help keep it down flat. But that's about it. It's all for looks, and if you don't have one you kind of stick out like a sore thumb. People even wear them in the over fences classes. As long as they are put in well they just look like everybody else's horse. Personally, I like them because it makes their butts look bigger.


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

Best they are put in well for horses going over fences in case they are lost along the way  ha ha ha!


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Personally don't like them....


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

^^ me neither I must admit, but each to their own preferences  I guess it can help certain horses who battle with tails


----------



## GoAppendix (Mar 22, 2012)

Many reasons have been covered. The biggest point is that if you are showing stock horse breed shows, it is expected you will have one in the majority of classes (exceptions include halter, cattle classes, etc.). 

They also, as mentioned, help quiet an active tail or encourage a horse to hold the tail down. Both things are desirable.

Another reason for a fake tail, especially a larger one, can be to help disguise a horse with not the best hock action. If you have a horse with a lovely front leg, but it doesn't move as nicely behind, a big fake tail can serve as a distraction and help cover up the hocks. Seeing as we are taking about horse shows, you want to do what you can to present the best possible image. Covering flaws is part of that, and a fake tail can help.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

MysticL said:


> REALLY? Perhaps I have been living under a rock or Im too old school to notice but I have never heard of this! I didn't know things like that would be allowed in shows, especially breed shows where you are exhibiting a certain animals strong points. *Isn't it "cheating"?...*and I use the term loosely. I don't show horses so I am interested to know.


Actually... It can be depending on the breed and the tail. It is absolutely not legal to show an arab with a fake tail and with Quarter horses there are rules on how the tail is attached (some people will tie something around the dock - to make it go numb so the horse won't "swish too much") There are also weight rules because some people have been known to put a weighted tail on a horse to force him to carry it correctly rather then flipped up the way an arab is supposed to.

So sometimes - yes. It can be "cheating". That was a good point.

They do also use them in hunter/jumper shows but I don't know the rules on that.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

GoAppendix said:


> Many reasons have been covered. The biggest point is that if you are showing stock horse breed shows, it is expected you will have one in the majority of classes (exceptions include halter, cattle classes, etc.).
> 
> They also, as mentioned, help quiet an active tail or encourage a horse to hold the tail down. Both things are desirable.
> 
> Another reason for a fake tail, especially a larger one, can be to help disguise a horse with not the best hock action. If you have a horse with a lovely front leg, but it doesn't move as nicely behind,* a big fake tail can serve as a distraction and help cover up the hocks.* Seeing as we are taking about horse shows, you want to do what you can to present the best possible image. Covering flaws is part of that, and a fake tail can help.


I actually never considered that. I think I need a bigger tail!


----------



## GoAppendix (Mar 22, 2012)

farmpony84 said:


> (some people will tie something around the dock - to make it go numb so the horse won't "swish too much") supposed to.


Where did you hear that? I've never heard of or seen that done. 

The rules are for hair to hair attachment. AQHA has no weight limit at this time. If a horse wants to pick their tail up with a weighted extension in, they absolutely can.


----------

